# Need CPA/Accountant Familiar With Stock Cash-outs



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

Have a friend in need of a competent CPA/Accountant familiar with cashing out stocks, CD's, offshore accounts, etc. to lesson the tax liability. 

If anyone on here does that, or has a good recommendation, let me know. Thanx.


----------



## DaBreeze (Feb 25, 2012)

http://www.acctautomation.com/

Bert Roberge in Gulf Breeze


----------

